# Colt King Cobra Parts



## kbohrer

Hi. I need to locate (3)front sights for Colt King Cobra Model AA, Colt # 16 and (3) Part # 34 rear sight detent springs. Can anyone help me? I have tried Colt, Gunparts Midway, Sarco and Brownells with no luck. [email protected]


----------

